# Old speaker question



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I lost one of the speakers to my son's 5.1 setup and I tried to replace it by buying a similar speaker from ebay. Unfortunately the speaker I received was far older than the other one and I am not sure if I should use it.

The speakers says for 70v use only and has a 4 watt/8 watt switch on the back of it.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, but a 70 volt speaker is used for a PA system and has its own impedance transformer built in. You wont be able to use it. 
For what you can get a set of 5 speakers for its usually not worth it. Does the receiver for your son's system have normal speaker connections?


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Sorry, but a 70 volt speaker is used for a PA system and has its own impedance transformer built in. You wont be able to use it.


Bummer.



tonyvdb said:


> For what you can get a set of 5 speakers for its usually not worth it. Does the receiver for your son's system have normal speaker connections?


Sure, it is a Denon 2802.

What I need is a new pair of surrounds. The ones that went with his setup were cambridge soundworks ensemble IV's which are super tiny. It is a bedroom setup for a 10 yr old so I didn't want to spend too much on it.

Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well depending on what he has for his front speakers I would move them to the back and buy this set for the fronts seeing as you dont want to spend much.
These are a huge step up as well for the rear channels (Ideally they should be mounted on the side walls about 3.4 of the way back)


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

OK, thanks for the advice.

Now I am sort of considering giving him the surrounds in my bedroom and upgrading mine.

I do have a few constraints in that room though. First, there is no way to put them on the side walls so they need to be able to hang on the rear wall. Since the rear wall is directly behind me I would prefer something the didn't require too much of a mount since that would actually move them in front of me. Last, they need to be black in order to satisfy the wife.

Any ideas?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So lets get this straight these speakers are now for you and your son will get the ones you currently have? Do you have a budget in mind


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> So lets get this straight these speakers are now for you and your son will get the ones you currently have? Do you have a budget in mind


Yes, that is what I was thinking.

I don't have a defined budget but I would like to stay under $200 for the pair.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Assuming you have a sub, the SVS SBS-01 are a great speaker for $225 a pair on sale. You wont find better for that price.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Wouldn't those be difficult given my mounting constraints noted above?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

not at all, they can be mounted on the rear wall above your heads.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Assuming you have a sub, the SVS SBS-01 are a great speaker for $225 a pair on sale. You wont find better for that price.


He beat me to it.. they're relatively small, they're black and are easy to mount and are a great bang for the buck speaker.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I found a pair of these in my closet. Could I hook them up in my sons room or would they damage the receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dalto said:


> I found a pair of these in my closet. Could I hook them up in my sons room or would they damage the receiver?


Yes you could use them however they dont handle allot of power so you could risk damaging them if he runs the volume up to loud.


----------

